# Need Call Recorder for Nokia N73



## satyamy (Jul 5, 2008)

I have tried lots of call recorder software but didnt got any good One
Can You Friends Suggest 

I am in Search of a Free Call Recorder Software for My Nokia N73, it must record both incomming and outgoing call and must not beep in between

Please suggest any Good and Free Software


----------



## krates (Jul 5, 2008)

i use

KILLER MOBILE TOTAL RECALL V.2.1.1 with no beeps


----------



## praka123 (Jul 5, 2008)

thx for the info


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 5, 2008)

Use Mp3 Dictaphone. from my experience, its lot better than Killer mobile in many features.
But for ease of use, try what krates suggested. Both are not free either.


----------



## gopz (Jul 5, 2008)

From my extensive experience, I recommend "Ultimate Voice Recorder", there is no better program to record calls without Beep. Highly recommended!!!


----------



## krates (Jul 6, 2008)

Lucky_star said:


> Use Mp3 Dictaphone. from my experience, its lot better than Killer mobile in many features.
> But for ease of use, try what krates suggested. Both are not free either.



paid does not matter


----------



## satyamy (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the Suggestions


----------



## Pathik (Jul 6, 2008)

I also used to use Ultimate Voice recorder. Also there is a patch to silence beeps for all softs.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 6, 2008)

for n73 .. live pvr & total recall works fine, without beep that is .


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 6, 2008)

Total Recall Rocks !!!


----------



## melmelmax (Jul 9, 2008)

Total Recall Rocks man! gotta use TOTAL RECALL! truly it rocks! it Runs in d background.. im using it on my N73 ME


----------



## DIPANKAR_555 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am using Nokia N73ME. I wont  a call recorder software for my phone...


----------



## iChaitanya (Feb 27, 2009)

melmelmax said:


> Total Recall Rocks man! gotta use TOTAL RECALL! truly it rocks! it Runs in d background.. im using it on my N73 ME



Ya, that total recall thing rocks!

Guys, are there any similar apps for the iPhone 3G?


----------



## raj_in (Feb 27, 2009)

any1 available for free


----------

